# Do You Like



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Skippershe talking about a good book she read enticed me to ask others to share!








**
What is the best book you ever read?*







for me it was Danielle Steeles novel about her son and his struggle with manic depression. Incredible story.









What are you reading now? 







The Memory Keepers Daughter by Kim Edwards.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I rarely read books; however, my two favorites are:

"Happiness is a Serious Problem," by Dennis Prager
"The World's Greatest Blackjack Book," by Julian Braun and Lance Cooper.

My third favorite is the 2007 Camping World Catalog.









Eric


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Reading? For pleasure? What a nice thought.
Can't remember the last time! I have too much reading for school right now to read anything for enjoyment!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

"The Grapes of Wrath" by John Steinbeck. No one but Steinbeck could have crafted the final scene of this novel -- no one else, not in a hundred years. 
Steinbeck reminds us that even in the darkest places of human despair, there can be hope.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, I'll repeat the title in this thread...

"Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen

What a wonderful book! I couldn't put it down







synopsis and reviews

I loved this book so much that I immediately ran out and got the author's other two book which I enjoyed very much...
"Riding Lessons" and "Flying Changes"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I like to read but I don't don't like novels. I bought a series of books on programing PIC micros, I really loved these books. Astronomy books are cool, and I have tons of Electronic books. My wife just doesn't understand how I can spend hours reading technical books.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just finished reading "Merle's Door". It is about a yellow lab and it was hard for me to put down. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> I just finished reading "Merle's Door". It is about a yellow lab and it was hard for me to put down. I really enjoyed it!


I saw that one in the bookstore and may have to go back for it...

Has anyone read "Marley and Me"? Another brilliant dog story that you just can't put down!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I just finished reading "Merle's Door". It is about a yellow lab and it was hard for me to put down. I really enjoyed it!


I saw that one in the bookstore and may have to go back for it...

Has anyone read "Marley and Me"? Another brilliant dog story that you just can't put down!
[/quote]

"Marley and Me" was the last book I read! It was a really cute book!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outbackers.com - press print ..... 20,000 pages of some good reading









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> Outbackers.com - press print ..... 20,000 pages of some good reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I read it! I think? maybe I need to start over from the beginning,yeah, that's what I'll do!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

I love to read. I go through a couple of novels a week but I mostly read mysteries (British Cozy's are among my favorite) which are pretty light and fast to read. I like reading deeper books as well but my problem is that I *hate* depressing books. I stay far far away from the "Oprah" list because they always make me sad. I would love to see a list of book recommendations that are not about marriages falling apart or children dying.









Oh, I also enjoy period fiction. I have my name on the wait list at the library for The Other Boylen Girl.

Jessica


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Best book is the Alchemist by Paulo Coelho, Wikipedia info







What am I reading now? Brewing up a Business by Sam Calagione.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

I love to read. I read about 1 book a week. My favorite author is James Patterson. Im presently reading The Fifth Horsman by James Patterson.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> I love to read. I go through a couple of novels a week but I mostly read mysteries (British Cozy's are among my favorite) which are pretty light and fast to read. I like reading deeper books as well but my problem is that I *hate* depressing books. I stay far far away from the "Oprah" list because they always make me sad. I would love to see a list of book recommendations that are not about marriages falling apart or children dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the Oprah books. I read "Night" by Elie Wiesel...A well written first hand account of the Holocaust, but very difficult to swallow


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m reading the first book in ages but its a little different. I bought the book at The Grand Canyon and it tells the stories of all the deaths and rescues in the park. The writer is not the best but some of the stupidity of the stories is unreal. A little example....A guy looks over the edge and sees a 4 ft landing 5 feet below so he decides to scare his 12 yr old daughter and pretends to fall and plans on landing on the ledge, only he slips and falls another 350 feet to his death.

Its interesting and sad at the same time.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm currently re-reading "Genius in the Shadows." It is a very nice biography of Leo Szilard. He was an interesting character who was instrumental in the development of Nuclear Power, Atomic Bombs and the US's lead in that field (he wrote the Einstein letter to Roosevelt that started the Manhattan project and held the patent for the Nuclear chain reaction). He viewed Nuclear energy as a way to help mankind, and when he lost control of the development and saw the interest focus on making bigger bombs, he moved on to Biology to try to cure cancer. Very interesting man, and a nicely written book.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *Skippershe talking about a good book she read enticed me to ask others to share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the Danielle Steel book (think I have read them all) and it was very sad. The sadder part is that although her son is now gone, she continues to dedicate her books to him as though he is still here. Her writing has suffered since his passing as well. They have become repetitive and empty to me. I do enjoy Sandra Brown and Nora Roberts to name a couple because they are fast, sexy and the research behind the books is really good. Nora Roberts also writes under another name for her mysteries and I enjoy them as well. I don't have much time to read so I just need a good fast trashy novel that is easy to get into.

I agree with all of you about the Oprah books. Too hard to get into and depressing for the most part. I did read "A Million Little Pieces" which was interesting but I was really mad when I found out most of it was a lie.

Darlene


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I am a big reader. I can't fall asleep unless I read first. But I seem to go for the books that scared the pants off of me. The ones that you are to scared to turn the page are my favorite. John saul, Dean koontz, Bentley Little, and Richard Laymon. Right now I am reading, PRECIPICE BY TOM SAVAGE. It's is a mystery. I usually always figure these books out in a few chapters. This one had me going for a while. You should check it out.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I read Dale Brown and Stephen Coontz books...DW likes Oprah's book club...


----------

